# Been Such A Long Time



## Orchid (Mar 23, 2011)

That I wanted to stop in and say hello to the old folks that might remember me and to the new folks who have no idea who I am lol...

My Simon and Dougal wounds I think are final healing. Buns have been creeping to the front of my mind more and more.

Baby steps....so I thought get my butt to RO and say hello 

I hope every one is doing well....Spring is here and while I am not an Easter person I am most certainly a SPRING person!! I love the smell in the air...always makes me happy...put that in a pill and cure my depression!


M


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey long time no see.


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2011)

Howdy stranger!!

:wave:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know you since I'm a newbie, but nice to have you back.
Stick around for awhile! :3

and lets hope spring is actually coming, I just got tons of snow again today. ):


----------



## Orchid (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi!!!!!! ( Waves )

Hey Jynxie....I took an extended break from RO after some losses that tore my heart apart...but I really feel lately that I am honestly on the mend and not just trying to make myself think I am lol..

Sorry to hear about the snow...some old pals in NY said they were getting some again too...


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 23, 2011)

): I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I know how that feels and it's been over two years.I still have my moments when I think about him and will cry.

My heart is mending with time also though. I hope you continue to feel better, you're already taking steps in the right direction. Plus it's not a bad thing to miss our loved ones.

But yes, the now is STILL coming down.
I thought it was over. ):


----------



## Orchid (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks...sorry for yours...guess we all have our wounds.

I bought this nut case bird a year ago from a breeder...I always get the nut job animals lol..that should say something about me  anyway...Baby did a lot for me. He worries me a lot at times because he is SO strange, like won't eat if you leave him alone kind of stuff...but his quirks did something for me. Reminded me in a sort of safe way how much I need an animal in my life to love. Though Baby is probably one of the most dangerous birds to own just because of how dangerous he is to himself lol...

Yeah my X lives in NY and was just complaining shortly ago about the snow still coming down... stinks for you all up north...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 25, 2011)

Was happy to see your screen name come up today!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Orchid (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks you know to all of you for such a wonderful welcome back. It was a hard step coming in that door. 
I'm glad I did though. 

Sloane has really added to our lives & hope she does for years to come.


----------

